# MySQL Dump bearbeiten



## schlawiner (10. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Wert x, nehmen wir mal als Beispiel den wert 93, ich möchte nun mit cat oder grep in folgenden MySQL Dump den Wert fortlaufen ändern, sprich stats der `serverConfigId` 33 soll er da mit 94 beginnen und weiter pro Zeile 95, 96, 97 usw. setzen.


```
INSERT INTO `hlstats_Servers_Config` (`serverId`, `parameter`, `value`, `serverConfigId`) VALUES
(3, 'BroadCastEventsCommand', 'hlx_sm_psay', 33),
(3, 'BroadCastEventsCommandAnnounce', 'hlx_sm_csay', 34),
(3, 'PlayerEventsAdminCommand', 'sm_chat', 35),
(3, 'PlayerEventsCommand', 'hlx_sm_psay', 36),
(3, 'PlayerEventsCommandHint', 'hlx_sm_hint', 37),
(3, 'PlayerEventsCommandOSD', 'hlx_sm_msay', 38),
(3, 'Mod', 'SOURCEMOD', 39),
(3, 'Admins', '', 40),
(3, 'AutoBanRetry', '0', 41),
(3, 'AutoTeamBalance', '0', 42),
(3, 'BonusRoundIgnore', '0', 43),
(3, 'BonusRoundTime', '0', 44),
(3, 'BroadCastEvents', '1', 45),
(3, 'BroadCastPlayerActions', '1', 46),
(3, 'ConnectAnnounce', '1', 47),
(3, 'DefaultDisplayEvents', '1', 48),
(3, 'DisplayResultsInBrowser', '1', 49),
(3, 'EnablePublicCommands', '1', 50),
(3, 'GameEngine', '3', 51),
(3, 'GameType', '0', 52),
(3, 'HLStatsURL', 'http://stats.gamerzhost.de/hl230', 53),
(3, 'IgnoreBots', '1', 54),
(3, 'MinimumPlayersRank', '0', 55),
(3, 'MinPlayers', '4', 56),
(3, 'PlayerEvents', '1', 57),
(3, 'ShowStats', '1', 58),
(3, 'SkillMode', '0', 59),
(3, 'SuicidePenalty', '5', 60),
(3, 'SwitchAdmins', '0', 61),
(3, 'TKPenalty', '25', 62),
(3, 'TrackServerLoad', '1', 63),
(3, 'UpdateHostname', '1', 64);
```

Jemand eine Idee, Danke


----------



## erik s. (11. März 2013)

Warum setzt du das entsprechende Feld `serverConfigId` nicht einfach als AUTOINCREMENT?


----------

